# 100kg Bench



## BurnleyLad (Jun 27, 2011)

I did my (in my opinion) big chest routine yesterday for the 2nd time this week.

100kg (40kg each side 20kg bar)to failure(my max is 8 reps)

90kg (35kg each side 20kg bar) 10 reps

70kg (25kg each side 20kg bar) 12 reps

60kg (20kg each side 20kg bar) 20 reps

is this any good? I am aiming for size


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good lifts man,

However ... i think if your lifting to that intensity , you should just work chest once a week.

And if you're aiming for size/bulk do no more than 12 reps . (except warming up) so next week is START on maybe 80 for 12 reps ... then 90 for 8-10 ,

Then hit 110kg :bounce: for 4-8


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

could try adding more variety say:-

Incline 2 warmups 2 worksets to failiure

hammer seated press/decline press 2 warmups 2 worksets to failiure

low incline flye 1 workset to failiure

cablexover to failiure

Flat press isnt the most effective movement as it places undue stress on your pec tendons and shoulder girdle when done heavy its a recipe for disaster.

Add the the variety to hit pec major and minor and totally exhaust the muscle and you will see some good growth.IMO Oh yeah and as above try training your chest once a week


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

add some more variety :thumbup1:


----------



## BurnleyLad (Jun 27, 2011)

This is just my flat bench I also incorporate incline, decline on barbell and incline decline and flat on dumb bell too


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

do you do the same amount of sets for all your exercises? If so I'd say your doing too much if your really training as intensly as you can.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

6-12 reps i would say is good for size! 20 reps more for endurance or warm up!


----------



## BurnleyLad (Jun 27, 2011)

Those amounts of reps are just on the flat bench. I do 10, 8, 6 then a burn set for all the other exercises


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

BurnleyLad said:


> 100kg (40kg each side 20kg bar)to failure(my max is 8 reps)
> 
> 90kg (35kg each side 20kg bar) 10 reps
> 
> ...


Surely you're doing it the other way around?


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Bamse said:


> Surely you're doing it the other way around?


I take it he means starting at 60 and workin up mate.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

steviethe spark said:


> I take it he means starting at 60 and workin up mate.


I certainly hope so.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I agree with those who say you are doing too much for chest especially if its twice a week... thats just way too many sets... once a week I can see if its working but twice would be over kill imho...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

not including warm up sets i would say for your bench do your 100kg 8 reps to failure, then try and do it again maybe to 6 if u can get there and then one final time. pointless going back down in weight imo


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> not including warm up sets i would say for your bench do your 100kg 8 reps to failure, then try and do it again maybe to 6 if u can get there and then one final time. pointless going back down in weight imo


Aah, but "8 reps to failure" is a contradiction, isn't it? But I see what you mean, I think. Hit failure somewhere around 8. Problem is that when you decide on a figure, that's probably where you will fail. Also, once you've gone to failure, and I mean real failure, there is in my opinion no need to try and do it again. Move on - you're done. And as for the going back down in weight I agree completely, but suspect BurnleyLad meant it the other way around, ie he starts out low and builds his way up to that one heavy set to failure. That's the way I would, and do, do it. Only difference is I'd do maybe two sets with lower reps on the 60kg, maybe 10-12 just as a warm up. And in between those sets I throw in a couple of light rotator cuff stuff, just to make sure I'm properly warmed up before hitting the bigger weights. Once bench is over and done with I consider myself sufficiently warmed up, and further chest exercises will only be one semi-heavy set and then one to failure.

But that's just how I roll. Oh, and only once a week, but this is speaking as a (for the time being) holier than thou natty trainer. Maybe you can handle more on cycle, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bamse said:


> Aah, but "8 reps to failure" is a contradiction, isn't it? But I see what you mean, I think. Hit failure somewhere around 8. Problem is that when you decide on a figure, that's probably where you will fail. Also, once you've gone to failure, and I mean real failure, there is in my opinion no need to try and do it again. Move on - you're done. And as for the going back down in weight I agree completely, but suspect BurnleyLad meant it the other way around, ie he starts out low and builds his way up to that one heavy set to failure. That's the way I would, and do, do it. Only difference is I'd do maybe two sets with lower reps on the 60kg, maybe 10-12 just as a warm up. And in between those sets I throw in a couple of light rotator cuff stuff, just to make sure I'm properly warmed up before hitting the bigger weights. Once bench is over and done with I consider myself sufficiently warmed up, and further chest exercises will only be one semi-heavy set and then one to failure.
> 
> But that's just how I roll. Oh, and only once a week, but this is speaking as a (for the time being) holier than thou natty trainer. Maybe you can handle more on cycle, I wouldn't know.


I get what your saying about the 8 reps, if i have a figure in my head i will just give up when i get there,but tbf if i get the 8 reps in i know its time to up it next time. But i like destroying the muscle by hitting failure and then having another go and then another go. maybe its just a sick pleasure thing lol as i enjoy DOMS aswell the next day.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> Good lifts man,
> 
> However ... i think if your lifting to that intensity , you should just work chest once a week.
> 
> ...


Seriously where is the science behind this ? no more than 12 reps .. so your saying if he did 15 reps he will not add size to his chest ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sizar said:


> Seriously where is the science behind this ? no more than 12 reps .. so your saying if he did 15 reps he will not add size to his chest ?


i think what hes getting at is if he did 15 reps then he should up the weight because its not heavy enough


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> i think what hes getting at is if he did 15 reps then he should up the weight because its not heavy enough


is not how much you lift it's how you lift it .. i don't see a problem lifting a little less and push out few more reps .. less risk of injuries, less pressure on joints. i believe there are more than one way to break down the muscle and stimulate growth.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sizar said:


> is not how much you lift it's how you lift it .. i don't see a problem lifting a little less and push out few more reps .. less risk of injuries, less pressure on joints. i believe there are more than one way to break down the muscle and stimulate growth.


Indeed there is more than one way to skin a cat totally agree


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

low reps heavy weight for compound moves lighter weight higher reps for isolation work, best of both worlds imo


----------



## BurnleyLad (Jun 27, 2011)

well,

when I say '8 reps to failure' it isn't a contradiction just a poorly worded description. I do a minimum of 8 reps but I go until I can't do any more as 8 was my max last week.

i also do heavy for low reps and lighter for more reps in the same workout because it does exactly what I want, burn sets will push and push the muscle and also burn fat whereas heavier weights will add size and push my muscle to the point where it is ready for a burn set. I am seeing results so I guess its working pretty well, it may nt be orthodox but surely combining 2 proven theories into one workout makes sense to you all?

"Surely you're doing it the other way around?" why? Working down from the heaviest weight means that I can use the strength and energy I have built up and waiting to be used on the heaviest weight when I need it, I don't waste it all on the lighter weights leaving me with depleted energy on the heavier ones where I could injure myself.

Thank you sizar and darksider for agreeing, there are many proven techniques.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> not including warm up sets i would say for your bench do your 100kg 8 reps to failure, then try and do it again maybe to 6 if u can get there and then one final time. pointless going back down in weight imo


This is my technique, i have 1 or 2 warm up sets with stretches and then do 3 working sets of the same weight. I do each working set to failure but i choose a weight where my failure is around 8 - 10 reps on my 1st working set.


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

you doing to much many reps if you looking towards size and strength and dont train to failure every workout


----------



## BurnleyLad (Jun 27, 2011)

leeroy_davies said:


> This is my technique, i have 1 or 2 warm up sets with stretches and then do 3 working sets of the same weight. I do each working set to failure but i choose a weight where my failure is around 8 - 10 reps on my 1st working set.


going back down in weight pushes your muscles, using the same weight is fine but as I said and as you can see i am doing mainly 12 reps (the optimum amount of reps for building size) AND doing a burn set which is imho a good workout


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

darksider said:


> do you do the same amount of sets for all your exercises? If so I'd say your doing too much if your really training as intensly as you can.


go for it man, there is no rule to training, if u get enough rest during the week and enough nutrients ur body will still grow.

my chest grows better training 2 times a week and now i hav started upping the reps. there is no real book to tell u how many reps u should do.

if ur trying to grow its not about the weight more of the control and technique.

try doing the 70 for 5 more reps then just increase the weight by 5 kg rather than ten. i can garantee u that u will have a better chest in 3 months training this way than the mithical 8-12 reps, u dont know what muscle group u r in....


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

train by feeling, stay with it for a while, it will most likely work for you. when you find it becoming/feeling counter productive, stop it & mix it up with taking a week or more off or work with lighter weight or do some conditioning/ joint strengthening exercises. listen to what your body tell's you - not someone else. & eat big!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

BurnleyLad said:


> This is just my flat bench I also incorporate incline, decline on barbell and incline decline and flat on dumb bell too


You dont do 3 barbell then 3 dumbell presses do you?


----------



## arniemonkey (Jun 23, 2011)

i always go for my heaviest set 1st(after warm ups ofcourse) then drop the weight and keep the reps up, heaviest when your strongest makes sense to me


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BurnleyLad said:


> well,
> 
> when I say '8 reps to failure' it isn't a contradiction just a poorly worded description. I do a minimum of 8 reps but I go until I can't do any more as 8 was my max last week.
> 
> ...


I used to do this and screwed my shoulder up.

You need to warm up before you just load the bar up with the most weight you can push, your body will thank you for it.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I actually find when doing 5x5 heavy stuff my 2nd and 3rd set are the easiest not the first set. Try 1 or 2 working sets before you go heavy you may be surprised.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

your doin great i keep it fresh every time now mixing it up every workout flat first then decline first, dumbells next week etc... finish with a flyes usually higher reps 10-15 . i have doms near every time which i appreciate for the i feel i worked out factor


----------

